# Netzteil brummt! Was kann ich tun?



## Crimm (18. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

Ich habe seit einigen Tagen ein neues System zusammengebaut.

Mein Netzteil ist das Corsair CX750.
Grafikkarte NVIDIA GTX 1080 MSI.
i7-6700K @ 4.00 GHz 4 Kerne


Wenn ich jetzt meine Spiele auf sehr hohen Grafikeinstellungen spiele ist meistens alles ok und der PC ist sehr leise. Außerdem läuft alles sehr flüssig mit 60 FPS.

Manche Spiele jedoch, zB. The Witcher 3 oder ARK: Survival Evolved laufen auf Ultra auch sehr flüssig. JEDOCH fängt dann immer mein Netzteil an zu brummen und Geräusche von sich zu geben. Kaum schließe ich das Spiel ist ruckartig wieder Ruhe. Ich mache mir Sorgen, dass es irgendwie zu Schaden führen kann. Die Performance leidet ja nicht, doch ich höre halt Geräusche.

Dieses Video hier schildert EXAKT mein Problem, doch meins ist noch leiser und nicht so extrem.
Corsair CX750 PSU Noise Problem - YouTube


Danke schonmal.


----------



## keks4 (18. Juli 2016)

Ist das Netzteil neu oder wenn Nein, wie alt ist es?
Und gibt es einen bestimmten grund für das 750Watt Netzteil? Dein System braucht nicht mal 450.
Edit: in anbetracht der Tatsache dass das Geräusch nichts gutes verspricht und Corsair in diesem Forum nicht sehr beliebt ist (aus gutem Grund, keiner wird dir hier ein Corsair Netzteil empfehlen ) würde ich sagen du solltest es tauschen


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Juli 2016)

Bring/schicke es dahin zurück, wo es her gekommen ist...
Und nach möglichkeit gegen ein brauchbares Netzteil austauschen, z.B. Cougar LX500, Super Flower HX450.
Beide sind für den Preis ganz OK...


Aber wie kommst du dazu, ein qualitativ am unteren Ende anzutreffendes 750W Netzteil zu verbauen?!


----------



## Threshold (18. Juli 2016)

Crimm schrieb:


> Manche Spiele jedoch, zB. The Witcher 3 oder ARK: Survival Evolved laufen auf Ultra auch sehr flüssig. JEDOCH fängt dann immer mein Netzteil an zu brummen und Geräusche von sich zu geben. Kaum schließe ich das Spiel ist ruckartig wieder Ruhe. Ich mache mir Sorgen, dass es irgendwie zu Schaden führen kann. Die Performance leidet ja nicht, doch ich höre halt Geräusche.



Schaden wirst du nicht haben. Die Komponenten im Netzteil schwingen halt mit. Weils ein billiger CWT Kram ist.
Sofern du es dir neu gekauft hast --> Zurück schicken und Geld auszahlen lassen. Kauf dir ein anständiges Netzteil. Ein Super Flower HX 450 reicht schon.
Wenns schon älter ist --> wegwerfen und ein anständiges Netzteil kaufen. Siehe oben.


----------

